# Waffle drying towel revelation!



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys I think I'm onto something here. I had previously spent £10 on one waffle weave drying towel from CYC (think it was a Sonus although might be non branded). Thought surely these aren't very expensive to make so bought the ones of eBay which I have attached link for. Thing is, I wasn't going to buy them and instead was planning on getting two Eurow ones with the big pockets as I know they're car specific ones. Anyway, to cut to the chase, the labels on the 6 which were delivered all say 'Eurow O'reilly' and quote the website. Thought that sounded familiar, just looked and exact same website I was looking at for the 'car specific' ones.

Made in China, as expected, and must be the same 'waffle' as the Eurow one. Looks and feel exactly the same as my CYC ones so I'm chuffed. Six of the things for under £11. Will use at weekend to confirm they're just as good hopefully. Bit smaller than the CYC one although I know have loads of the things. Very pleased, and all over a tea towel!

Oh and label also doesn't say don't use fabric softener. Oops. Note to self...

The link - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-MICROFIBRE-WAFF ... 740wt_1167


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Same as these??? http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... d_304.html


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

XTR said:


> Same as these??? http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... d_304.html


In principle yes! Just not with the 'Sonus' label hence makes them cheaper. I'll see how they get on at the weekend...!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Brought some of these on your recommendation Marcus so hope they preform well :wink:

Ordered early in the week so hope they come tomorrow, then just need some good weather :lol:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Brought some of these on your recommendation Marcus so hope they preform well :wink:
> 
> Ordered early in the week so hope they come tomorrow, then just need some good weather :lol:


Thundercat - sure they'll be fine! Will give them a use tomorrow hopefully. Can't go wrong for that price. Bit smaller than the CYC one, although with six of the things probably have enough to lay out and cover the whole car! Small one for windows too - bonus!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got these, they're brilliant. I use one to dry the car and it will be soaking wet, but can barely ring any more than a few drops of water out of it. Cracking purchase.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Brought some of these on your recommendation Marcus so hope they preform well :wink:
> 
> Ordered early in the week so hope they come tomorrow, then just need some good weather :lol:


Thundercat - not sure if you got yours but I managed to get out and use mine this afternoon. Verdict. Started very well... then it rained, although absorbant, couldn't soak up a rain shower so I gave up drying! They had potential is all I can say!

Rubbish weather!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Thundercat said:
> 
> 
> > Brought some of these on your recommendation Marcus so hope they preform well :wink:
> ...


Yeah, got them today thanks 

Fingers crossed it stays dry tomorrow and i'll give them a go and try some Demon Shine as well 8)


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> and try some Demon Shine as well 8)


I almost bought a tub of that stuff in Halfords the other day. Do you just spray on wet before toweling the car dry? Sits on top of wax I presume to make look even shinier. Do you think it's a decent product?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

I have not tried it before but hope to give it a go today. I think you dilute 1/4 with water, dry the car off till its only just damp, spray on a panel at a time then buff it dry. Will give it a go and report back.
Only brought it because it was reduced, I'm a sucker for a bargain :lol:


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you get to try 'em Thundercat - if any good think I'll have some as excellent price (assuming they is ok!!  )
Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

DoctorW said:


> Did you get to try 'em Thundercat - if any good think I'll have some as excellent price (assuming they is ok!!  )
> Cheers,


I managed to use them (again). TT this time as opposed to wife's car. Great towel I thought. Best way to use, lie them out completely flat, letting them soak up majority of water, then slide with one hand at each end of towel keeping the surface at it's maximum. Used two to do the TT.

Dried car in no time, and properly dry. Chamois always used to leave a bit of residue. Dead pleased with them, and have gone through the wash twice already and not fallen apart!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

DoctorW said:


> Did you get to try 'em Thundercat - if any good think I'll have some as excellent price (assuming they is ok!!  )
> Cheers,
> 
> DoctorW.


Yep, used them today and was very impressed. Was my first time with a towel (usually use a chamis) and I won't be going back It took two towels to dry the TT properly but it seemed to take no time at all, much quicker than usual. 
I don't think you will be dissappionted with them 8)


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool - will order me up some of them and will also post up re results  
Thanks for the post / link.
Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------

